# Dog seizures



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone ever had a dog that has had seizures? My mom's shih tzu Andrew, who is about 13 or 14 now, has started having seizures just in the last year or so. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with that and what you did for it.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Seamus has occasional seizures. Have her try a technique called Ocular compression. 
Basically, applying firm pressure to the eyes.

Controlling Seizures in Dogs with Ocular Compression

Canine Tip of the Day: Ocular Compression to help with fits | Learn Canine First Aid & Human First Aid with Rhodes 2 Safety



NutroGeoff said:


> Has anyone ever had a dog that has had seizures? My mom's shih tzu Andrew, who is about 13 or 14 now, has started having seizures just in the last year or so. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with that and what you did for it.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Coincidentally Stanley our 8 year old greyhound started having seizures in October last year. We have only witnessed 4 of them but of course he could have had more. He basically looks drunk, eyes stare, he shakes slightly, his heart races, he looks scared, tail goes between the legs and he can't stand straight and they last for 2 mins. We took him to the vet and she just told us next time to see if his gums go pale which would indicate the heart or if his eyes flicker from side to side, it would be the brain (or something like that). She wasn't too concerned and we haven't run any blood tests as that is not common practice in NZ, but of course we can opt to if we want. She did do a fairly thorough examination (without the bloods) and everything seems normal for him. She also said to try and film it on phone or camera if we can so she knows what it looks like.
Pretty scary the first time he had one but we are used to it a bit now, although you always hope it isn't anything sinister.
My black lab growing up had the most awful epileptic seizure when he was 13 and was put down not long afterwards, however that was over 30 years ago.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Andrew actually like howls when it happens and then can't get up for a few minutes. It's really sad.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I haven't had a dog with seizures, but on several forums I'm a member of, several people have mentioned that when they avoided kibbles with rosemary in them, the seizures stopped. That doesn't mean that rosemary causes seizures, but that it may trigger them in seizure prone dogs. Also, recommendations have been made to avoid kibbles with artificial dyes.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen things online about the rosemary. I've seen things confirming that it leads to seizures and things saying that it doesnt. I don't think I ever actually found anything that was scientifically based, just seemed all opinion based.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Even though the evidence is anecdotal, I'd think eliminating from the dog's diet would be worth a try. Nothing to lose; possibly everything to gain.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, my mom has found that he hasn't had one recently, he tends to do it if there are any changes to his food. Like the last time they ran out of food they gave them some of Baxter's food and that's when it happened. He seems OK for now, but I will definitely let her know about that just include case it picks up again.


----------

